# Cars been keyed .... [emoji853]



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Had a lovely walk and came back to find the damage. Gutting and infuriating. This car really has got off to a crap start for me.

It's on one panel, handle to the edge on drivers rear door and it's deep, proper job.









Any ideas on how much it'll cost to put right? My guess is because it's Liquid yellow it'll need blending along that side?

Thanks 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

At a guess, you'd be looking anywhere up to £500 for a top quality job. It;ll need blending in to the other panels yes and blowing in. Not an easy job.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolute scumbags.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to learn about this it must be gut wrenching, no respect for peoples stuff know, I hope you mange to get someone good to sort it out for you.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Off to a Bodyshop on Tuesday, only saving grace is the bumper still needs painting.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That sucks, hope you get a good job done, you can't have anything nice these days 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

*******s 

Hope you get it fixed OK :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry to hear it mate, at least on that colour it's not too noticeable (from these pics anyway) unlike on a darker coloured car.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Why, O why?:wall:.

Mine was done a month ago. Beggars belief....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah now that's awful. Hope you manage to get that sorted. 

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gutting mate

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Gutted for you mate, hope you get it sorted out ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don’t worry, I’m sure you’ll get it repaired to a high standard, where was your car parked up? Not at a supermarket I hope.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I feel for you...it happened to me a few years back now i was livid could not even drive my car until the paint was repaired....some people just have nothing better to do and have no respect for other peoples property or they are just down right bad minded and envious whatever they are though they need locking up!.SJ.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I parked the car up outside my friends house while we went for a walk, not a rough area at all! 

Nope I'm not driving her until she's sorted. Just totally unnecessary and pointless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

such a shame, Even more surprises me that the car wasn't clean i take it from the first pictures. I wonder, when they are clean and stand out from the cars surrounding them does this make them more of a target?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Being Liquid Yellow you could even be expecting a full side respray.

Morons. Jealous b4stards.

Hope you get it fixed to your standard Dawn


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

The first pics are the car covered in condensation, and frost. Clean pic is the same panel un touched, just defrosted & dry the following day 

I do wonder if it was black would it have still happened. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Why Oh Why!!!The truth is that there is something wrong mentally with people who do this. They really do need medical help. You have my sympathy. Not that that helps you.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

The entire side will need to be painted. LY is one of the hardest OEM colours to match.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

James_R said:


> Being Liquid Yellow you could even be expecting a full side respray.....





Al_G said:


> The entire side will need to be painted. LY is one of the hardest OEM colours to match.


Agreed.
The fact it is one of Renault's Metallic Illusion I.D paints just adds weight to the argument.

It's that 'pearlescent' finish that is going to be a swine to blend in right.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

So what was the outcome after all that and how did it go?


----------

